# Meinungen und Feedback zur PCGHX Printausaugabe 2/2008



## StellaNor (27. März 2008)

Ausgabe 2/2008 hat endlich den Weg zu mir gefunden 
Bin noch am Bilder gucken 

Zu den Videos: Top! Danke an Daniel und Oli 
Für ein weiteres Video "PC in Gefahr" schlage ich einen Elchtest mit einem Cosmos S vor. Ansonsten bin ich der Überzeugung,
dass Daniel eine Ehrenmitgliedschaft beim TÜV Rheinland verdient hat, zumal er unter Lebensgefahr sein bestes, nee sein
zweitbestes Stück, den BMW für den USB-Crashtest hergab. Beim Delta-Lüfter-Test hätte ich aber schon erwartet,
dass Daniel hier sein bestes Stück in den quirligen Lüfter halten würde. Was hielt ihn davon ab? 

Zum Schnitzer-Video: Ich habe mich wirklich mit euch gefreut wie ihr beiden, No_Name und Oli, riesen Luftsprünge
gemacht habt, euch in die Arme gefallen seid und vor lauter Freude keinen vernünftigen Bench mehr hinbekommen habt.
Ihr beiden habt uns emotionslosen, sturen und kaltblütigen Norddeutschen gezeigt, wie über die Kleinigkeit eines
Weltrekordes im superPI 1M gefeiert werden kann


----------



## StellaNor (27. März 2008)

Hier dürft Ihr Eure Meinung und Feedback zur Printausgabe der PCGH Extreme hineinschreiben.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (28. März 2008)

Danke für das Lob StellaNor, aber noch "extremer" geht es kaum


----------



## maaaaatze (28. März 2008)

Will ja nichts sagen aber meine ist immernoch nicht da. Geld wurde vom Konto abgebucht aber ich halte hier nichts in den Händen. 

EDIT: endlich ist sie da


----------



## schneiderbernd (3. April 2008)

Nun schöne Zeitschrift,sehr handlich für unterwegs,doch finde ich die vielen Seiten bzgl. Wakü etwas viel-naja und ein wenig mehr bzgl. Extrem OC -also vielfältiger wäre toll-aber ansonsten wirklich toll u. wieder gerne gekauft!!
PS: gewöhnt Euch jetzt nur noch ab das Striker ll Formula zu empfehlen-denn das ist echt kein ordentliches OC Board


----------



## ED101 (4. April 2008)

Leider kann ich die Zeitung ins ganz Leipzig nicht finden


----------



## der8auer (6. April 2008)

Ich finde die 2. Ausgabe der PCGHX sehr gelungen  Vorallem der WaKüTeil ist sehr schön. Hoffentlich gibt es in der nächsten mehr über LN2-2.0


----------



## Oliver (15. April 2008)

Da sich sonst keiner mehr beschwert, scheinen die meisten Leser ja mit der Ausgabe zufrieden zu sein


----------



## nfsgame (1. Mai 2008)

Ich würde mir die PCGHX ja gerne kaufen. Nur ist das Heft bei mir in der Gegend gar nicht verfügbar. Egal wo ich hingehe (ohne meinen Drahtesel zu doll zu strapazieren).


----------



## TheAsgard (21. Mai 2008)

Ich muss eure zweite Ausgabe ebenfalls sehr loben! v.A. die Videos sind der Brüller!
(Ich muss gestehen dass ich manche Videos auf der PCGH glatt übersehen hatte, sofern alle schon mal dabei waren  )
Endlich mal eine Zeitschrift die sich mit den für mich interessanten Themen befasst (wie extrem übertakten und extreme Kühlmethoden)

Ich freue mich schon auf die folgenden Ausgaben.

Aber zu dem Video Feuer im PC: Als ihr meint das der 800er Duron da OCen nicht überlebt hat, zoomt ihr da nicht auf die Northbridge des PCs? Wenn ihr versucht die auf mehr als 800 MHz Taktet glaube ich das dann was schief geht 

Ich wünsche euch jedenfalls viel Spaß bei euren nächsten Ausgaben und Videos, ich werde ihn bestimmt haben!

Grüße, TheAsgard

Edit:
Für die, die die Ausgabe nicht bekommen: Ich habe meinen lokalen Händler einfach gefragt ob er sie bestellen kann und hatte sie daraufhin am nächten Tag bereits in den Händen)


----------



## Kreisverkehr (23. Mai 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Da sich sonst keiner mehr beschwert, scheinen die meisten Leser ja mit der Ausgabe zufrieden zu sein



naja, wenn sie denn überall verfügbar wäre.
ich halte hier zum Glück die Ausgabe 02/08 in Händen, weil ich beim Gewinnspiel gewonnen hatte. Ansonsten muss ich definitiv versuchen, die Ausgabe 03/08 i-wo aufzutreiben => sehr interessante Themenvorschau.

Vllt noch die neuen HDs im Vergleich zu den etwas überstrapazierten Nvidias und dann wärs perfekt.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (28. Mai 2008)

Ich habe sie heute gesichtet, oder besser: "Ich haaabe Feuer gemacht!" 

Real-Markt, Essen, Altendorfer Str. (nähe Ikea). Ich habe sie direkt in mein Herz geschlossen und sich deutlich von den Mitstreitern hervorgehoben. Will meinen, dass sie mit Liebe gefächtert wurden. Übrigens sehr praktisch auf Augenhöhe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

